# Terry Carroll Has Passed Away



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

I just heard that Terry Carroll the owner of Zziplex Rods has pasted away. I believe that he may have passed this weekend but I do not have any further details. Terry was a great fisherman, surfcaster and builder/designer of the best custom fishing rods for years. Our sport will miss him and the many contributions that he made to the sport of fishing and distance casting.

My condolences to Terry's family.

LarryB


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Larry - this was posted on Saturday evening

From Colin Howlett -
"I have been contacted by Barbara and would like to issue a statement on her behalf.
Sadly Terry died peacefully at home this morning after a short but fierce battle with cancer .
It was Terry's greatest wish that the company we started together should continue and he made it his final project that Zziplex would continue after his death .
Lee Isham who has been Terry's right hand man for many years will continue his mentors work .
Details of the funeral will be made available at a later date.
Barbara."


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

sad news from across the pond........may he rest in piece


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I was in Texas Saturday casting at the Jerry Valentine Classic when we got the word that Terry had passed away. Very sad news and a huge loss to casters all over the world.

Rest In Peace.

Tommy


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I have owned a Zziplex rod since 1986, it was one of Larry Haacks tournament rods that Larry cut down for me and set it up a drum/cobia rod. I used it a bit last year throwing baits out for Cobia off of Rodanthe Pier with my 10000. There was a time when you were someone special out on the Point with a Zippy in your hands. It is only 10'6" in length but that was the custom back then for Drum rods, we cut too much off the tip.

The Ziplex rod I own originally had a very fancy star butt wrap on it in a sort of star spangled banner color scheme of deep gudebrod purple, blue and white with DHGT heavy duty guides. The rod caught its share of King Mackerel, Cobia, Amberjacks and Drum over the years. I rewrapped this rod in 1991 with Carolina Blue over and under wraps with black trims copying that fella from Florida's color scheme and caught some more Drum off it at the Point, mostly with a 7000C. 

Never met Terry, I was never in the tournament game and I transitioned to other rods since the 1980's but over the years I certainly developed great respect for him as he was a pioneer, like Carl Newell.

I quit using the Zziplex in 2000 when the 1509 All Star came along, and the rod spent its time resting in a rack in my garage, along with my SurfSticks. 

I was going to give the rod away, but reading of his death I think I will hang on to it and next time I get around a drum bite, I will see about getting a Drum up on the planks with the Zziplex and one of my 9000's.

I think Terry would like that.......


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

sorry to hear about terry, I still have a vantage, great rod, he will be missed


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

RIP Terry.

Watched his video on line.


----------



## ADIDAF (Mar 24, 2004)

I was lucky enough to meet Terry in the late 90's. I went with Frosty (from FloridaSurfFishing.com) to England and stayed with Neil Mackellow (Blackbeard) in York. We met Aiden and toured the Conoflex works and then went to the Zziplex works and met Terry and his wife. I wasn't allowed inside the Zziplex works as Terry was a very secretive man when it came to his company. 
I came home with a few of Neil's reel but couldn't bring any rods back because of the brutal VAT.
I am a Zziplex Ho to this day and try to buy every one that I come across. 
RIP Terry, you will be missed greatly! Love your work!


----------



## Peter leisk (Jun 20, 2021)

Garboman said:


> I have owned a Zziplex rod since 1986, it was one of Larry Haacks tournament rods that Larry cut down for me and set it up a drum/cobia rod. I used it a bit last year throwing baits out for Cobia off of Rodanthe Pier with my 10000. There was a time when you were someone special out on the Point with a Zippy in your hands. It is only 10'6" in length but that was the custom back then for Drum rods, we cut too much off the tip.
> 
> The Ziplex rod I own originally had a very fancy star butt wrap on it in a sort of star spangled banner color scheme of deep gudebrod purple, blue and white with DHGT heavy duty guides. The rod caught its share of King Mackerel, Cobia, Amberjacks and Drum over the years. I rewrapped this rod in 1991 with Carolina Blue over and under wraps with black trims copying that fella from Florida's color scheme and caught some more Drum off it at the Point, mostly with a 7000C.
> 
> ...


rest in peace,and tight lines.


----------

